# Making shekels without sending or receiving private information



## Punitive Castration (Jul 28, 2022)

Greetings

Without oversharing or PLing - I have an audience I was _kindly considering _extracting money from. However, I'm sure you are all aware, privacy is paramount. I thought maybe Gumroad would be an option because that's what Jersh uses but I need advice on how to set it up to be sure I can send messages to my subscribers wtihout getting anyone's info or revealing mine. But if there are other better options I want to hear them too.

It's not illegal I promise. I just don't need people calling my work to complain about me.


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 28, 2022)

Ko-fi?


----------



## Punitive Castration (Jul 28, 2022)

Justtocheck said:


> Ko-fi?


When someone pays it does it share my name/their name anywhere?

I was just thinking of that most of all. I don't know if ko-fi would ban me also but it seemed like if Gumroad tolerates MATI then it would tolerate me.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 28, 2022)

monero, it's designed from the ground up for anonymous and untracable payments

the downside is that only ultra tech nerds and crypto enthusiasts (and darknet drug dealers) use it so your audience of normies and low iq children probably won't throw money at you if you insist on using monero


----------



## Butterschmalz (Jul 28, 2022)

oldest profession in the world bro!


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 28, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> monero, it's designed from the ground up for anonymous and untracable payments
> 
> the downside is that only ultra tech nerds and crypto enthusiasts (and darknet drug dealers) use it so your audience of normies and low iq children probably won't throw money at you if you insist on using monero


Yeah, even though there's lots of crypto hype, it's notoriously troublesome to get people to use crypto.


----------



## Punitive Castration (Jul 28, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> monero, it's designed from the ground up for anonymous and untracable payments
> 
> the downside is that only ultra tech nerds and crypto enthusiasts (and darknet drug dealers) use it so your audience of normies and low iq children probably won't throw money at you if you insist on using monero


Oof, yeah they're not normies but they're not going to want to use it.
That's the trick I guess... straddling the line between accessible and secure.


Butterschmalz said:


> oldest profession in the world bro!


It's not porn! I promise. But I get motivated haters.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 28, 2022)

Justtocheck said:


> Yeah, even though there's lots of crypto hype, it's notoriously troublesome to get people to use crypto.


like 99% of the crypto hype is from people who view it as a get rich quick scheme and treat it as a vessel for investment and speculation. only a tiny minority of the people in crypto actually use it for its intended purpose (as a currency to pay for things online)



Punitive Castration said:


> That's the trick I guess... straddling the line between accessible and secure.


you can look into setting up semi anonymous or pseudonymous paypal accounts then. it's doable (how to do it depends on the country you're in) and can keep you somewhat safe. it doesn't work against the cops though, those can just subpoena paypal for transaction data and follow the money to your real identity.


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 28, 2022)

Ehh.. paypal notoriously sucks balls. They can freeze your account for whatever reason and their customer service won't answer. If you seriously depend on the money I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 28, 2022)

What the fuck do you do? You can't just ask these questions and leave us hanging like this.


----------



## Punitive Castration (Jul 29, 2022)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> What the fuck do you do? You can't just ask these questions and leave us hanging like this.


I'm basically just posting wrong think and some people like to read it. but I have a real career so if I start handing out my contact info someone will invariably try to end that for me

I'm not worried about the cops though I'm just worried about being Taylor Lorenzed

I don't really need this money or anything either but it's definitely on the table waiting to be taken.


----------



## Blitzsneed (Jul 29, 2022)

Punitive Castration said:


> Oof, yeah they're not normies but they're not going to want to use it.
> That's the trick I guess... straddling the line between accessible and secure.
> 
> It's not porn! I promise. But I get motivated haters.


Just put a wallet address down anyway.
To answer your question truthfully and disregarding crypto: It's not, if you want to stay in legal territory. For every service you provide or produce and get paid for it, usually the state want to have some gibs in form of taxes. And they're really stingy about money, depending on the country that you reside in. Even if you want to "cash out", the state demands a cut. For avoiding random people trying to find out about your identity, crypto is a possibility.
If you want to use a platform for gaining shekels like Ko-Fi, Gumroad, etc., PayPal almost always pops up. And if you "disclose" your data to these platforms and they suffer a data leak (which is more of a question about when it happens and not if, it happened several times to Patreon as an example), you're screwed regardless. And the answer of "How much have I pissed people off? And how many? And how psychotic are they?" dictates how many people are willing, or even itching to dig up the info and what they are going to do with it. It's always a balancing act of risk and reward.

In the end, the best solution would be avoiding this endeavor at all.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 29, 2022)

Punitive Castration said:


> I'm basically just posting wrong think and some people like to read it


Did you know you can read autistic screeching from incels for free right here on this very forum? I don't think your business model is sustainable.


----------



## Punitive Castration (Jul 29, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Did you know you can read autistic screeching from incels for free right here on this very forum? I don't think your business model is sustainable.


I know this but I've found my own sources that aren't the same as what gets posted here.

I guess to keep up the LibsOfTiktok analogy: I like browsing KF but a lot of the posts are memes or unoriginal takes on the subject of the thread and not milk, LoT is all milk, mostly.

Regarding the topic, I'm going to use the one official payout system where I'm hosted because then I don't share my info, and then I think I'll also make a wallet and make that info public. Thanks for the tips, it took a bit but I needed to be convinced not to trust Gumroad etc if I'm really not ready to get stalked.


----------

